# Squonkers One-way Valve



## Xhale (14/6/14)

Yeah, me again Using my bottom feeder now for a few days and beginning to like the no faff aspect. I havent tried driving a car with it for now, as mech still feel natural for me, so for now it is my home device until I find a reason for it not to be

One thing I didnt pick up form reading a bunch of threads on bottom feeders is how they suck the juice back once the bottle is released. I had this idea in my mind that you squish and the juice goes up into the dripper and pools and hangs about, as if you had just dripped 10 drops from the top.

In reality, what I am finding is that the juice goes up, wets the wicks, and then the "excess" get sucked back down. Awesome, only every have clean juice on the wicks. Not awesome, need to squonk more often than I thought.

So I was wondering if there is a halfway...some sort of small ingenious piece of plastic/tubing/metal idea that somebody has come up with that acts as a one-way valve.? Fit this to the tubing, squonk, your dripper is full, hallelujah, vape for a long while..

no, you would need two tubes, and two one-way valves, in opposite directions. Else the bottle will stay pushed in.

OK, one tube feeds liquid up, another tube feeds air down back into the bottle. One-way valves in each.

Does such a squonker exist?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xhale (14/6/14)

my edit:
found these for the fishies






so on reo, I would fit one to the tube inside the bottle (somehow) to let liquid up.
Then make a hole in the bottle and fit another one, to let air back.
But I dont have a reo.
damn
Mine has a solid metal cap.
Anyway, does the idea have merit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (14/6/14)

ah, another thing that may be an idea, is if the atty/dripper's feed hole was above ground level so to speak on the deck, so the juice comes up, then dribbles down and sits about
Maybe my usage is skewed because this igo-f has a flat deck, so nothing pools about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/6/14)

Xhale said:


> my edit:
> found these for the fishies
> 
> 
> ...



It's a very interesting concept, something which I also thought about initially. But after using the reomizer atty for a few days, I realized that not having the juice left "cooking" on the side, so to speak was partly responsible for the crisp flavour I experience on the RM2.

I modded my Trident to bottom feed as a well, just to see how it would perform. And surprisingly it does a good job. It does seem to drain fairly well too. But not as efficiently as the reomizer, which has that ceramic contoured deck expressly designed for the task. 

With regard to a one way valve, this seems like a good idea, the only problem being with regard to space. In terms of the Reo anyway. I suppose another solution would be to use a ton of wick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (14/6/14)

agreed @Alex, my reading lads night led me to conclude that only having juice on the wick may well be a good idea. Lets say turbo-boost+5%...juice does darken when heated/cooked, you can see this in a clearomizer easily after a while

Having come from drippers though, I wouldnt mind the capacity...lets just say I am used to the non-crisp flavour already 

I could see this incorporated into just a bottle though, so I'm off on another google search.
How swap between crisp, wick only flavour bottle, and 2xone-way valve capacity bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

